# zur Zeit/zurzeit (und ähnliche Rechtschreibänderungen)



## Henryk

Language Translator said:
			
		

> Is there any difference in grammar between zur Zeit and derzeit?


 
It's "zurzeit". It's the same as "derzeit".

"Zur Zeit" is used when you want so say something like "zur Zeit des Römischen Reiches". In English you'd say "in the days of the Roman Empire". It's used in such cases.


----------



## cyanista

Henryk said:
			
		

> It's "zurzeit". It's the same as "derzeit".
> 
> "Zur Zeit" is used when you want so say something like "zur Zeit des Römischen Reiches". In English you'd say "in the days of the Roman Empire". It's used in such cases.



Are you sure? What do you think about this?


----------



## Henryk

It's a frequent mistake. How about googling "seperate"? 

http://www.ib-klartext.de/sprachblog_comments.php?id=-zurzeit-zur-zeit_0_14_0_C

Sorry, I haven't found a more reliable site, but I'm sure.


----------



## cyanista

I looked the word up and you're right.  After the spelling reform you're only allowed  to use  _"zurzeit"_ in this meaning. Well, it certainly explains why there are so many "misspellings" on the Internet, doesn't it?


----------



## Henryk

cyanista said:
			
		

> I looked the word up and you're right. After the spelling reform you're only allowed to use _"zurzeit"_ in this meaning. Well, it certainly explains why there are so many "misspellings" on the Internet, doesn't it?


Probably. However, many people still misspell it. In my opinion this change isn't as senseless as many others.


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:
			
		

> It's "zurzeit". It's the same as "derzeit".



Nun, "zurzeit" vs "zur Zeit" ist eines der für mich besonders schrecklichen Beispiele, wie die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung die Sprache verunstaltet hat.

Gemäß der (alten) Rechtschreibung heißt es korrekt "zur Zeit". Noch (noch!) sprechen auch alle Deutschen das Wort aus wie früher, also mit der Betonung _zur 'Zeit_, während es _'derzeit_ heißt. Die Schreibweise spiegelte sich also direkt in der Sprechweise wider.

*Es wäre doch schrecklich, wenn eine Rechtschreibreform, die nur die Schreibweise regeln soll, die Aussprache verändern würde?* Und daß angesichts der Tatsache, daß ausgerechnet die Regel "nach langem Vokal folgt ß" genau den umgekehrten Vorgang zu beabsichtigen scheint.

Ich persönlich werde an "zur Zeit" festhalten, weil es einfach der Sprache gerecht wird.

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Henryk said:
			
		

> Probably. However, many people still misspell it. In my opinion this change isn't as senseless as many others.



I can understand why they do it. If a reform brings more harm than good, people tend to reject it altogether - a perfectly normal reaction.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nun, "zurzeit" vs "zur Zeit" ist eines der für mich besonders schrecklichen Beispiele, wie die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung die Sprache verunstaltet hat.
> 
> Gemäß der (alten) Rechtschreibung heißt es korrekt "zur Zeit". Noch (noch!) sprechen auch alle Deutschen das Wort aus wie früher, also mit der Betonung _zur 'Zeit_, während es _'derzeit_ heißt. Die Schreibweise spiegelte sich also direkt in der Sprechweise wider.
> 
> *Es wäre doch schrecklich, wenn eine Rechtschreibreform, die nur die Schreibweise regeln soll, die Aussprache verändern würde?* Und daß angesichts der Tatsache, daß ausgerechnet die Regel "nach langem Vokal folgt ß" genau den umgekehrten Vorgang zu beabsichtigen scheint.
> 
> Ich persönlich werde an "zur Zeit" festhalten, weil es einfach der Sprache gerecht wird.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Wie du meinst, dennoch ziehlen deine Argumente nicht ins Schwarze, denn "infolge" hat man auch schon immer zusammengeschrieben. Oder sollte man  deiner Meinung auch "in Folge dessen" oder "Infolge dessen" schreiben, weil ja "dessen" betont wird?

Ich sage nicht 'in-folge, sondern in-'folge, so wie ich auch 'der-zeit und zur-'zeit ausspreche. Das hat mit der Rechtschreibung nichts zu tun. Weiterhin bleiben bei mir "zur Zeit" oder "in Folge" unbetont:

Zur Zeit Karls des Großen ...
Sie hat drei Mal in Folge gewonnen.
oder: Sie hat dreimal in Folge gewonnen. (je nachdem, was ich sagen will)


----------



## thungsten

Da kann ich nur wieder darauf hinweisen, dass genau das eine der Schwachstellen der neuen RR ist!

aufgrund wurde dadurch zu 'auf Grund', zufolge zu 'zu Folge', zugunsten zu 'zu Gunsten'...

Scheint es immer noch so logisch zurzeit jetzt zusammenschreiben zu sollen, Verzeihung, müssen? (Ja, ich kenne die folgenden Argumente und sie haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, aber ganz so einfach ist es dennoch nicht.)


----------



## Whodunit

thungsten said:
			
		

> Da kann ich nur wieder darauf hinweisen, dass genau das eine der Schwachstellen der neuen RR ist!


 
Noch so ein Alte-Rechtschreibung-Befürworter! 

Na ja, irgendwann müsst ihr euch sowieso dran gewöhnen. Ohne Autos könnten wir heute nicht mehr leben, und gegen die waren die Menschen im 19. (?) Jahrhundert doch auch, weil es viele Personenunfälle gab, da man noch nicht fahren konnte. 



> aufgrund wurde dadurch zu 'auf Grund', zufolge zu 'zu Folge', zugunsten zu 'zu Gunsten'...


 
Also, "zufolge" ist immer noch ein Wort, wie eben auch "infolge". Da hatte aber auch die alte Rechtschreibung schon ihre Problemchen:

anstelle/an Stelle
aufgrund/auf Grund

Diese beiden (um nur zwei zu nennen) wurden früher auch schon in jedem Kontext austauschbar zusammen- und auseinander geschrieben!

Dagegen gab es viele Wörter, bei denen das auch hätte gemacht werden sollte:
inmitten (in Mitten?)
zuliebe (zu Liebe?)
beiseite (bei Seite?)

Warum werden die denn nun zusammengeschrieben? Logisch ist das nicht! Am sinnlosesten sind ja Fügungen wie "auf seiten" oder "in bezug". Und nun sagt bitte nicht, dass die alte Rechtschreibung besser war! 



> Scheint es immer noch so logisch zurzeit jetzt zusammenschreiben zu sollen, Verzeihung, müssen? (Ja, ich kenne die folgenden Argumente und sie haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, aber ganz so einfach ist es dennoch nicht.)


 
So logisch wie "derzeit".


----------



## FloVi

Moment...werden hier nicht zwei verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf geworfen?

Es gibt doch sowohl "zur Zeit" als auch "zurzeit", oder hab' ich da was nicht mitbekommen?

Ich dachte bisher, dass es "Zur Zeit des Römischen Reiches." und "Zurzeit ist niemand da." heißt. Wird "zur Zeit" im Sinne von "Zu der Zeit, als..." verwendet, schreibt man es auseinander, verwendet man es im Sinne von "jetzt" bzw. "derzeit" schreibt man es zusammen. Haben wir doch mit "derzeit  / der Zeit" doch auch schon immer so gemacht, oder?

Bitte diesbezüglich um Aufklärung ;-)


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Moment...werden hier nicht zwei verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf geworfen?
> 
> Es gibt doch sowohl "zur Zeit" als auch "zurzeit", oder hab' ich da was nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> Ich dachte bisher, dass es "Zur Zeit des Römischen Reiches." und "Zurzeit ist niemand da." heißt. Wird "zur Zeit" im Sinne von "Zu der Zeit, als..." verwendet, schreibt man es auseinander, verwendet man es im Sinne von "jetzt" bzw. "derzeit" schreibt man es zusammen. Haben wir doch mit "derzeit / der Zeit" doch auch schon immer so gemacht, oder?
> 
> Bitte diesbezüglich um Aufklärung ;-)


 
Richtig. Was wird denn hier in einen Topf geworfen? Bei "drei Mal in Folge gewinnen" und "infolge des anhaltenden Regens" ist es doch auch so.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Richtig. Was wird denn hier in einen Topf geworfen?





			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nun, "zurzeit" vs "zur Zeit" ist eines der für mich besonders schrecklichen Beispiele, wie die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung die Sprache verunstaltet hat.



Ich finde, dass die RR gerade hier lediglich eine Anpassung an bereits bestehende Praktiken (dertzeit, infolge etc.) vorgenommen hat. Dass ausgerechnet dies als Negativbeispiel herhalten soll. verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Da gibt es IMHO ganz andere Dinge...

Okay, ich oute mich bei der Gelegenheit auch als Befürworter der RR. Ich habe mit einigen Dingen zwar auch meine Probleme, aber es allen Recht zu machen ist bekanntlich eh' eine Kunst, die niemand beherrscht.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass die RR gerade hier lediglich eine Anpassung an bereits bestehende Praktiken (dertzeit, infolge etc.) vorgenommen hat. Dass ausgerechnet dies als Negativbeispiel herhalten soll. verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Da gibt es IMHO ganz andere Dinge...
> 
> Okay, ich oute mich bei der Gelegenheit auch als Befürworter der RR. Ich habe mit einigen Dingen zwar auch meine Probleme, aber es allen Recht zu machen ist bekanntlich eh' eine Kunst, die niemand beherrscht.


 
Also findest du auch, dass es gut war, "zurzeit" zu kreieren? Das freut mich, denn irgendwann müssen es sowieso alle akzeptieren. Außerdem war ja die alte Rechtschreibung nicht viel besser.

Eine Frage zu deinem _eh'_ noch: Warum setzt du einen Apostroph? Würdest du etwa "*ehe*" in diesem Satz sagen? Nach *eh* kommt *eh* nie ein Apostroph, und erst recht nicht, *ehe* du nicht auch *ehe* sagen kannst.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Eine Frage zu deinem _eh'_ noch: Warum setzt du einen Apostroph? Würdest du etwa "*ehe*" in diesem Satz sagen? Nach *eh* kommt *eh* nie ein Apostroph, und erst recht nicht, *ehe* du nicht auch *ehe* sagen kannst.



Eine ganz üble Angewohnheit, an deren Austreibung ich schon seit Jahren arbeite. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass es auf meiner Prioritäten-Liste relativ weit hinten liegt, nach "abnehmen" und "mit dem Rauchen aufhören" ;-)


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also findest du auch, dass es gut war, "zurzeit" zu kreieren? Das freut mich, denn irgendwann müssen es sowieso alle akzeptieren. Außerdem war ja die alte Rechtschreibung nicht viel besser.



Ebent ;-)

Es gab einige Dinge die einer Bereinigung bedurften und gerade "derzeit" gehörte dazu. Ebenso die Kiste mit den Dreifach-Konsonanten (Schifffahrt). Sicher, die Regel war relativ simpel, es stellt sich nur die Frage, wozu es sie überhaupt gab.

Dann die Sache mit der st-Trennung. Die Regel war nur ein Zugeständnis an die Schriftsetzer und hat mit dem Computersatz keinen Sinn mehr.

Aber ich will keine neue Diskussion über die RR provozieren. Die Fronten sind da eh ;-) zu verhärtet.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das freut mich, denn irgendwann müssen es sowieso alle akzeptieren.



Whodunit,
machmal verstehe ich Dich wirklich nicht. Einerseits kämpfst Du in dem "weil"-Thread für krasse Verstöße gegen Regeln und sehnst Paradigmenwechsel herbei,und hier meinst Du plötzlich, daß sich ALLE über kurz oder lang an Regeln halten müssen oder werden, ganz gleich wie dumm und nutzlos sie auch sein mögen.

Nein, ich glaube, daß es eine ganz bedeutende Anzahl gebildeter Deutscher gibt, die sich völlig zu Recht weigern, schlichtweg dusselige Regeln blind zu übernehmen. Man sieht dies zum Beispiel an der Reform der Reform. Es war einfach so vieles so schlecht und es haben sich soviele erfolgreich gewehrt, daß nun doch etliche der besonders üblen Änderungen zurückgenommen wurden. -- Leider längst nicht alle!

Kajjo

PS
Und Deinen Vergleich der Akzeptanz von moderner Technik mit der Reform der Rechtschreibung finde ich persönlich unglaublich anmaßend und überheblich. 

Auch Du mußt erkennen können, daß es in der neuen Rechtschreibung etliche unlogische Regeln gibt -- und nicht jede Reform ist Fortschritt, diese schon gar nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Whodunit,
> machmal verstehe ich Dich wirklich nicht. Einerseits kämpfst Du in dem "weil"-Thread für krasse Verstöße gegen Regeln und sehnst Paradigmenwechsel herbei,und hier meinst Du plötzlich, daß sich ALLE über kurz oder lang an Regeln halten müssen oder werden, ganz gleich wie dumm und nutzlos sie auch sein mögen.


 
Niemand zwingt euch dazu! Ihr könnt doch nach der alten Rechtschreibung schreiben, aber spätestens wenn du nicht (neu) bewirbst, musst die neue Rechtschreibung beibehalten! Wie du dann in der Berufspraxis schreibst, kann deinem Arbeitgeber relativ egal sein - aber eine Bewerbung muss in der neuen Rechtschreibung geschrieben werden (vorausgesetzt, der Arbeitgeber will die alte zurück).

Und noch was: Ich befürworte die neue Wortstellung von "weil" nicht, sondern finde nur, dass sie bald zum Altag wird. Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass ich "wegen dem" befürworte, sage es aber dennoch. Neulich wollte ich "wegen des Schnees" sagen, da ich mir aber zu gestelzt dabei vorkam, habe ich einfach "wegen Schnee" gesagt - was laut Duden auch standardsprachlich zulässig ist, da dem "wegen" nämlich kein Artikel folgt.



> Nein, ich glaube, daß es eine ganz bedeutende Anzahl gebildeter Deutscher gibt, die sich völlig zu Recht weigern, schlichtweg dusselige Regeln blind zu übernehmen. Man sieht dies zum Beispiel an der Reform der Reform. Es war einfach so vieles so schlecht und es haben sich soviele erfolgreich gewehrt, daß nun doch etliche der besonders üblen Änderungen zurückgenommen wurden. -- Leider längst nicht alle!


 
"dusselig" ist nur ein Beispiel für die dusselige alte Rechtschreibung: dusselig ist richtig, aber dusslig falsch, dagegen ist dußelig falsch, aber dußlig richtig! So ein Blödsinn. 



> Und Deinen Vergleich der Akzeptanz von moderner Technik mit der Reform der Rechtschreibung finde ich persönlich unglaublich anmaßend und überheblich.


 
Warum? Irgendwann musst du auch schlechte Reformen akzeptieren müssen. Daran halten musst du dich nicht, es wäre nur empfehlenswert.  



> Auch Du mußt erkennen können, daß es in der neuen Rechtschreibung etliche unlogische Regeln gibt -- und nicht jede Reform ist Fortschritt, diese schon gar nicht.


 
Das habe ich nie bestritten, aber ein Großteil der alten sinnlosen Regelungen wurden beseitigt.


----------



## gaer

This thread is an old one, but I have some "new questions"

1) Has one of these two forms clearly won, or are both being used now? I'm talking about "zurzeit" vs. "zur Zeit".

2) Someone asked me about the "when" of this little phrase. I have seen it used mostly in the present.

But it is not always so:



Henryk said:


> It's "zurzeit". It's the same as "derzeit".
> 
> "Zur Zeit" is used when you want so say something like "zur Zeit des Römischen Reiches". In English you'd say "in the days of the Roman Empire".


How flexible is the "time placement"? Noramlly I have always thought of "zurzeit" or "zur Zeit" as rought "at this time".

However, it could also be simply "in the time":

"zur Zeit des Römischen Reiches".

In the time of the Roman Empire…

I'm asking this because someone else asked me, and I felt unable to give a definitive answer. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> 1) Has one of these two forms clearly won, or are both being used now? I'm talking about "zurzeit" vs. "zur Zeit".


No, most people I get emails from use still "zur Zeit". On the other hand, most newspapers and magazines now use the new orthography...



> "zur Zeit des Römischen Reiches". In the time of the Roman Empire…


I am not sure, but I think that in this case even the new orthography would write "Zur Zeit des...", because it is really "zu der Zeit des...". The word "zurzeit" means "currently".

But you know my relation to the new orthography...

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> No, most people I get emails from use still "zur Zeit". On the other hand, most newspapers and magazines now use the new orthography...


I used to look up usage on the Leipzig link, but there are no longer dates attached to the quoted lines.

I have to guess that this is typical now:

Mit ihrer Hilfe bemühen sich die US-Streitkräfte *zurzeit*, im Norden Iraks eine zweite Front zu errichten, nachdem die Türkei sich verweigert hat. (Quelle: _Der Spiegel ONLINE_) 

This still looks wrong to me. My eyes just won't get used to see it as one word. 


> I am not sure, but I think that in this case even the new orthography would write "Zur Zeit des...", because it is really "zu der Zeit des...". The word "zurzeit" means "currently".
> 
> But you know my relation to the new orthography...


And you know mine. There are very few things in life that I hate so much.

zurzeit, zur Zeit der…

A mess. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

> Originally Posted by Henryk
> It's "zurzeit". It's the same as "derzeit".


 
I'm not sure about this.
"Zurzeit" means "now", "currently". It cannot be used with past tense. It corresponds to "derzeit" but it is not the same. There is no variant in spelling, even after the spelling reform, according to "Bertelsmann: Die neue Rechtschreibung" (1996).
"Derzeit" used with present tense means the same.
"Derzeit" used with past tense means "at the corresponding time in the past." It means "jetzt" or "damals" - corresponding to the context.

"D e u t s c h e R e c h t s c h r e i b u n g
Regeln und Wörterverzeichnis
Entsprechend den Empfehlungen des
Rats für deutsche Rechtschreibung
Überarbeitete Fassung des amtlichen Regelwerks 2004
München und Mannheim – Februar 2006"
gives as rule:



> Mehrteilige Adverbien, Konjunktionen, Präpositionen und Pronomen
> schreibt man zusammen, wenn die Wortart, die Wortform oder die
> Bedeutung der einzelnen Bestandteile nicht mehr deutlich erkennbar
> ist.


They give a lot of examples, including 
"all(e)zeit, derzeit, jederzeit, seinerzeit, zurzeit"

"Zur Zeit der Pharaonen" is another word form with another meaning.

---
Old forms (1982, Duden):
"zur Zeit", but "derzeit", 
"zurzeit" regionally in Austria and Switzerland
---

The official orthography follows now the more regular and logical forms used in Austria and Switzerland. 
I can just not understand the official reasoning (Begründung).


----------



## Henryk

"derzeit" in der Vergangenheit? Könntest du Beispiele angeben?

"Ich wohnte derzeit noch in München, jetzt dennoch in Braunschweig"? Ich würde in diesem Beispiel nur "zu der Zeit" sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

"1970 war ich klein. Ich wohnte derzeit noch in München, zurzeit wohne ich aber in Braunschweig."

Beispiele: Der große Duden, 1981, Seite 119, Definition: derzeit: jetzt, damals

http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/storm/senator/senator.htm
*Theodor Storm*

*Die Söhne des Senators*




> Dem alten, nun in Gott ruhenden Herrn war *derzeit* der Ruf gefolgt, daß er in seinem Hause, selbst gegen seine im vorgeschrittenen Mannesalter stehenden Söhne, die Familiengewalt mit Strenge, ja oft mit Heftigkeit geübt habe; nicht minder aber, daß er ein Mann gewesen sei, stets eingedenk der Würde seiner Stellung und des wohlerworbenen Ansehens seiner Voreltern, mit einem offenen Herzen für seine Vaterstadt und alle reputierlichen Leute in derselben, mochten sie in den großen Giebelhäusern am Markte oder in den Katen an den Stadtenden wohnen.


 
http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/storm/aquis/aquis02.htm


> Ich weiß nicht, was für ein bang Gefühl mich plötzlich überkam, ohn alle Ursach, wie ich *derzeit* dachte;


 
Es gibt zahlreiche neuere Beispiele.
Suche "derzeit wohnte"

http://www.malando.de/danny/



> Die echte Einführung in die ungarische Musik allerdings erhielt er bei der musikalischen Zigeunerfamilie Kovacs, bei der er *derzeit* wohnte.


----------



## Henryk

In dieser Bedeutung gilt das Wort aber als obsolet. Ich würde wie gesagt "zu der Zeit" oder "damals" generell präferieren.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe alte Beispiele an den Anfang gestellt, weil sie der Literatur entstammen.
Obsolet ist das Wort keinesfalls. Vielleicht ist es veraltend in dieser Bedeutung. Es wird aber noch sehr oft aktuell verwendet.

Es ist eine Stilfrage. (Wie das Wort "präferieren".)

Ich selber verwende es viel öfter in der Bedeutung "damals" als in der Bedeutung "gegenwärtig" - beide aber selten.

Trotzdem verwende ich für beide Bedeutungen ebenfalls "damals" und "zurzeit" viel häufiger.


----------



## Henryk

Laut wissen.de ist es veraltet, in der Umgangssprache bin ich dem "derzeit" nie begegnet. Was meinst du mit "aktuell"?


----------



## Hutschi

Aktuell ist derzeit bzw. zurzeit, also in der Gegenwart. 

Wahrscheinlich erfolgt das Aussterben eines Wortes zunächst regional und generationsabhängig.

"Veraltet" ist etwas anderes als "obsolet".

"Derzeit" wird in vielen Foren verwendet, in zahlreichen Artikeln, in sehr unterschiedlichen Zusammenhängen.


----------



## Henryk

Hutschi said:


> Aktuell ist derzeit bzw. zurzeit, also in der Gegenwart.
> Gut zu wissen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich erfolgt das Aussterben eines Wortes zunächst regional und generationsabhängig. Ich glaube, das Wort trifft's.
> 
> "Veraltet" ist etwas anderes als "obsolet".
> 
> Wikipedia bezeichnet den Begriff Obsoleszenz wie folgt:
> "... die künstliche oder natürliche Veralterung eines Produktes. Das zugehörige Adjektiv *obsolet* bezeichnet generell Veraltetes, meist Normen oder Therapien."


----------



## Hutschi

Ich dachte, "obsolet" bedeutet "nicht mehr in Nutzung", "veraltet" dagegen: es wird nur noch selten genutzt und durch Neueres verdrängt. 

Wenn "obsolet" lediglich im weiteren Sinn "veraltet" heißt, trifft es auf "derzeit" zumindest regional zu. 

Was den Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion betrifft: "derzeit" in wurde durch die Reform nicht verändert, "zurzeit" wurde teilweise (regional) geändert.


----------



## Henryk

> Ich dachte, "obsolet" bedeutet "nicht mehr in Nutzung", "veraltet" dagegen: es wird nur noch selten genutzt und durch Neueres verdrängt.


 
*Cambridge sagt:*
*obsolete*
_*adjective*_
not in use any more, having been replaced by something newer and better or more fashionable:
_Gas lamps became obsolete when electric lighting was invented._



> Was den Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion betrifft: "derzeit" in wurde durch die Reform nicht verändert, "zurzeit" wurde teilweise (regional) geändert.


Regional geändert? So was macht der Duden schon? 

Aber gut zu wissen, dass "derzeit" nicht immer "zurzeit" bedeutet.


----------



## Hutschi

> Regional geändert? So was macht der Duden schon?


 Ja. Im alten Duden (1981) wurde zwischen der Nutzung in Österreich und der Schweiz (zurzeit) gegenüber dem restlichen Sprachgebiet (zur Zeit) unterschieden, im neuen nicht mehr, da "zurzeit" jetzt Standard für dieses Wort ist. Damit ist es für das Sprachgebiet außerhalb der Schweiz und Österreichs geändert.


----------

